# Motor paso a paso, contadores y teclado



## zonatartico (Jul 27, 2006)

hola muchachos!!!... weno aqui me han dejado un proyecto con un motor paso a paso y contadores. Se trata de que mediante un teclado del 0 al 9 (pulsadores)... al presionar el 1... el motor de pasos da 1 vuelta... al presionar el 2 da 2 vueltas... y asi hasta llegar al 9. solo permiten el uso de contadores para el control del motor de paso....

cualquier idea sera bien recibida


----------



## Willington (Jul 28, 2006)

bueno, con pocos componentes es fácil de hacer ....

te anexo un diagrama de bloques, de como se hace, espero que sirva

saludos


----------



## zonatartico (Jul 29, 2006)

...gracias por el diagrama amigo.....  =) pero porfavor podrias explicarme un poco mas detallado el proceso?? ops: .....en todo caso la parte del teclado para controlar el numero de vueltas.....CUIDATE y GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Willington (Jul 31, 2006)

Hola, el contador se carga a traves de controlador del teclado, generalmete estos tienen
un pulso de salida cuando se decodifica una tecla este se conecta al load del contador
entonces el contador tiene el numero de pasos ya almacenado, luego con el 555 haces que
el contador cuente descente hasta llegar a 0, el contador tiene una salida min/max con esta
sabes que tienes que detener el 555 cuando llegue a 0 el contador. Finalmente con el 138
decodificas los numeros binarios del contador para que salgan secuencialmente para mover
el motor a traves del arreglo darlington.

listo, asi es como funciona, saludos


----------



## jaba0001 (Abr 1, 2010)

podrias explicar un poco más a partir del deco 74138 ( como se conecta al 2803 ) y tambien como se conecta el 2803 al motor paso a paso!!


----------

